
Using ICANN to Route Around the APA and the Constitution (2000) [pdf] - collinmanderson
http://personal.law.miami.edu/~froomkin/articles/icann.pdf
======
collinmanderson
I reminder that at some point, one guy, Jon Postel, was in pretty much in
charge of all DNS. Though wasn't actually able to make any changes.

